# If you want to lose weight, just be an uber driver!



## Hak (May 18, 2015)

I have noticed that I lost about 7-8lbs permanently since I started driving for Uber. In April, I weighted about 192lbs and lost 8lbs over the next three months. Then, I stopped driving for uber and I gained that loss in just one month. I started driving back again and lost 7lbs again. I am now around 185lbs. I like this. Btw, I drive about 6 hours/daily from Thursday through Sunday. Any other thoughts?


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah,

Uber drivers can't afford food.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Lost about 5-10 lbs in first 6 weeks. I think driving, especially the type of driving we do, burns more calories that people realize. 20% of your calories are used by your brain and our work uses most of the mapped areas of the brain.


----------



## TheHammer (Jan 4, 2015)

LOSE...LOSE.....LOSE......LOSE NOT LOOSE. Why is this word so misused????


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Hak said:


> I have noticed that I lost about 7-8lbs permanently since I started driving for Uber. In April, I weighted about 192lbs and lost 8lbs over the next three months. Then, I stopped driving for uber and I gained that loss in just one month. I started driving back again and lost 7lbs again. I am now around 185lbs. I like this. Btw, I drive about 6 hours/daily from Thursday through Sunday. Any other thoughts?


Weird I've noticed a gain


----------



## LedHed (Jul 23, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> Lost about 5-10 lbs in first 6 weeks. I think driving, especially the type of driving we do, burns more calories that people realize. 30% of your calories are used by your brain and our work uses most of the mapped areas of the brain.


I'm gonna go ahead and disagree with that claim. Show me some research that proves me wrong, but I don't believe for a second that just thinking real hard-like is going to burn a noticeable amount of calories.

My best guess is that the weight loss is due to eating less. I notice when I drive for 6 hours, I'm likely to not eat as much as if I was at home or at my real job. (Especially if it's a steady day, with little to no time between pings)


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

TheHammer said:


> LOSE...LOSE.....LOSE......LOSE NOT LOOSE. Why is this word so misused


This is a good example of who the new drivers are, who are willing to work for less than $1 per mile.

Those who can't spell simple words can't handle 4th grade mathematics either. This makes for the perfect Uber driver. People who can't add and subtract are just the type of driver Uber is looking for.

I guess the driver who can't spell, deleted his embarrassing thread. I couldn't find the reference.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

LedHed said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and disagree with that claim. Show me some research that proves me wrong, but I don't believe for a second that just thinking real hard-like is going to burn a noticeable amount of calories.
> 
> My best guess is that the weight loss is due to eating less. I notice when I drive for 6 hours, I'm likely to not eat as much as if I was at home or at my real job. (Especially if it's a steady day, with little to no time between pings)


Actually it is only 20% of calories and I edited my post. Research shows you right, and research shows you wrong. My diet is healthier because I can't cook a big meal if I may be pinged and end up eating vegetables dipped in hot sauce. I do still eat one 1500-2000 calorie meal per day. My non-Uber income is from cooking so I haven't bought any non-Tourano bread in many years and cook all my own food.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Hak said:


> I have noticed that I lost about 7-8lbs permanently since I started driving for Uber. In April, I weighted about 192lbs and lost 8lbs over the next three months. Then, I stopped driving for uber and I gained that loss in just one month. I started driving back again and lost 7lbs again. I am now around 185lbs. I like this. Btw, I drive about 6 hours/daily from Thursday through Sunday. Any other thoughts?


I Lost 5 LBS in one night! My bullshit passengers squeezed 5 in my x vehicle and my transmission broke 10 mins after I dropped them off. Pushing a 4000 lb vehicle down the street into your driveway can do wonders for your body.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> I Lost 5 LBS in one night! My bullshit passengers squeezed 5 in my x vehicle and my transmission broke 10 mins after I dropped them off. Pushing a 4000 lb vehicle into your driveway can do wonders for your body.


D'oh! It's more than a yeast raised bread.


----------



## Hak (May 18, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> This is a good example of who the new drivers are, who are willing to work for less than $1 per mile.
> 
> Those who can't spell simple words can't handle 4th grade mathematics either. This makes for the perfect Uber driver. People who can't add and subtract are just the type of driver Uber is looking for.
> 
> I guess the driver who can't spell, deleted his embarrassing thread. I couldn't find the reference.


This is typical stereotype that some drivers have about their fellow drivers. Don't ever think that I drive less than $1 per mile. I only drive at events or surge times and make about $600 for working about 20 hours weekly. Plus, I didn't delete the thread for just one stupid spelling mistake. Thank you for correcting that, but that doesn't help anything other than wasting time. You all got the message, didn't you? Keep trolling!


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

185??? how tall are you? if you are under 6 feet tall you are still fat...


----------



## Hak (May 18, 2015)

uberguuber said:


> 185??? how tall are you? if you are under 6 feet tall you are still fat...


You got it right! I am 5.9 feet, that's why, I liked it!


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Hak said:


> You got it right! I am 5.9 feet, that's why, I liked it!


Yea ima little "chunky" too...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

poopy said:


> Yeah,Uber drivers can't afford food.


They can not afford rent, either. This is why they must sleep in their cars.



TheHammer said:


> LOSE...LOSE.....LOSE......LOSE NOT LOOSE. Why is this word so misused????


As someone who, through tireless and unstinting labour has attained the rank of Inspector in the Grammar Police, I applaud your post, Sirrah. Accordingly, I have awarded a "like" to said post.

A preposition is something that you do not end a sentence with.



uberparadise said:


> I Lost 5 LBS in one night! My bullshit passengers squeezed 5 in my x vehicle and my transmission broke 10 mins after I dropped them off. Pushing a 4000 lb vehicle into your driveway can do wonders for your body.


NOW, are you aware of the reason that you do not use a Prius for UberX?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

LedHed said:


> Show me some research that proves me wrong, but I don't believe for a second that just thinking real hard-like is going to burn a noticeable amount of calories.


CHALLENGE ACCEPTED 

" Although it weighs only two percent of the body, it alone uses 25 percent of all the energy that your body requires to run per day. That's 500 calories out of a total of 2,000 calories, just to keep your brain working."

I have no idea if thinking "real hard" burns any more calories than daydreaming (not that there's much of a difference for me when I'm driving), but the human brain does use up a whole lot of energy (burns calories).

_source:_
http://www.ted.com/talks/suzana_her..._about_the_human_brain/transcript?language=en


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> This is a good example of who the new drivers are, who are willing to work for less than $1 per mile.
> 
> Those who can't spell simple words can't handle 4th grade mathematics either. This makes for the perfect Uber driver. People who can't add and subtract are just the type of driver Uber is looking for.
> 
> I guess the driver who can't spell, deleted his embarrassing thread. I couldn't find the reference.


You've really got to take it down a notch (please?).
You just berated all kinds of people for their inability to do relatively simple tasks... while failing to notice that the spelling error referred to was/is right there in the title of this thread.

Driving Uber is not a perquisite of having attained a BA in Literature, English, Mathematics or Physics
nor are those achievements pre-requisites for becoming a driver.
None of us are as smart as we think we are: ------> Michael - Cleveland <-------


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> Pre means before the start start of but not included in a meaningful document.


Where in the hell did you pull that definition from, thin air?

"Pre" means 'before', 'in-front of' 
and connotes 'above' or 'of primary importance'.

*We the People* of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.​


> Then why does half the federal budget go to spending based on the pre-amble to the Constitution?


And just out of curiosity (and I know I am going to regret this, hehe...)
exactly why do you find it onerous that the US spends the majority of its budget, energy and effort 
attempting to fulfill the goals of that pre-amble?
namely:

defense - justice - liberty - and the general welfare of the population​


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Hak said:


> didn't delete the thread for just one stupid spelling mistake.


Point taken. Who needs spelling / grammar nazis on a ****in' blog?

With regards to stereotypes, I believe my observations of the new breed of driver are fast becoming the norm rather than the exception. If you're an exception, my observations do not apply to you.


----------



## Hak (May 18, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> With regards to stereotypes, I believe my observations of the new breed of driver are fast becoming the norm rather than the exception.


Observation is a great method of collecting data but it's not enough to make generalizations about an issue. From my observations, I usually request an uberx outside of the surge area when it's surging, but nobody goes to the ping (I have a different account on my passenger app, so that I can increase my rating anytime I need because I usually get lower ratings due to surge price). This is still not accurate to generalize the driver behavior. As far as my driving behavior, I am happy to drive alone rather than driving with someone at the regular rate.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

TheHammer said:


> LOSE...LOSE.....LOSE......LOSE NOT LOOSE. Why is this word so misused????


your acting like you cant stop loosing your mind about mispellings and errurs of grammatically natures.

you need to get a thickur skin and lern to spell like i did, in arkansas, as a yung boy.

or, stop driving for Uber.

One has to be the answur, so just go toward the lite and figur it out, grasshopper.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

my checking account keeps losing "weight"


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

_Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteers be at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe."_


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Where in the hell did you pull that definition from, thin air?
> 
> "Pre" means 'before', 'in-front of'
> and connotes 'above' or 'of primary importance'.
> ...


To be more specific, I am referring to the 'general welfare clause'. It just seems sort of, well general, to be the basis for so much of government. It really could be and has been used as the basis to legalize just about anything. I would much prefer to see the body of the Constitution amended instead. Look up how FDR treated the Supreme Court to get his programs ruled constitutional.
BTW even if you vote against everything I support I would rather have my vote canceled by an informed voter like yourself than the guy who voted for Ford, 'because he makes better cars.' The fact that you have even some understanding of the Constitution puts you ahead of most voters and an unfortunate number of elected officials.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> I would much prefer to see the body of the Constitution amended instead. ... I would rather have my vote canceled by an informed voter


hehe... you do see the irony, don't you... 
that an educated citizenry is, by your definition, in best interest of the republic - 
and that public education is, therefore, 
part of government's responsibility to support the General Welfare of the people?


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> hehe... you do see the irony, don't you...
> that an educated citizenry is, by your definition, in best interest of the republic -
> and that public education is, therefore,
> part of government's responsibility to support the General Welfare of the people?


Yes, but public education is a state and local responsibility. The federal government plays little role in public education. In addition public education is not made legal by the general welfare clause.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> Yes,


Glad you agree.... and wish I could stop right there! 


> ...but public education is a state and local responsibility.


Public education is everyone's responsibility. It is ADMINISTERED locally.


> The federal government plays little role in public education.


It plays little role in the local administration of public education, but plays a major role in our national standards for education (as it should be). Maybe you haven't noticed, but the administrative branch of the federal government has a cabinet level secretary and a department of education (that some would like to see abolished... because state and local boards have done so well keeping us competitive with other countries these last 60 years?!).


> In addition public education is not made legal by the general welfare clause.


That is in contradiction to your agreeing that public education is in fact in the best interest of the General Welfare of the citizenry.
You can't have it both ways.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Where in the hell did you pull that definition from, thin air?
> 
> "Pre" means 'before', 'in-front of'
> and connotes 'above' or 'of primary importance'.
> ...


Soon, the government will spend the majority on interest alone of the national debt.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Haven't weighed myself. I'm guessing it would depend on your activity level before/after , with/without... Good for you if you lost some weight driving.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Opposite for me... I've gained weight since I started ubering. Sedentary job, odd hours, readily available fast food and late nights = 25#'s since May. I really gotta get on top of this!


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hak said:


> I have noticed that I lost about 7-8lbs permanently since I started driving for Uber. In April, I weighted about 192lbs and lost 8lbs over the next three months. Then, I stopped driving for uber and I gained that loss in just one month. I started driving back again and lost 7lbs again. I am now around 185lbs. I like this. Btw, I drive about 6 hours/daily from Thursday through Sunday. Any other thoughts?


Yes, I find this too.....Awesome! Of course, I don't stop at Macdonalds except for toilet breaks and don't eat in the car.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

All the uber drivers I see in the airport pits are fat and smell. Most have loss their hair and they look like sexual predators for the most part. 

Idt losing weight is a benefit of uber


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Shakur said:


> All the uber drivers I see in the airport pits are fat and smell. Most have loss their hair and they look like sexual predators for the most part.
> 
> Idt losing weight is a benefit of uber


It has been for me. Thanks for contributing!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hak said:


> I have noticed that I lost about 7-8lbs permanently since I started driving for Uber. In April, I weighted about 192lbs and lost 8lbs over the next three months. Then, I stopped driving for uber and I gained that loss in just one month. I started driving back again and lost 7lbs again. I am now around 185lbs. I like this. Btw, I drive about 6 hours/daily from Thursday through Sunday. Any other thoughts?


The POVERTY STARVATION DIET !

Works Wonders.


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

I eat less Ubering, so I've lost some weight. It doesn't take a lot of energy, but it takes some attention. I don't know if paying attention is "thinking." I move my arms and legs a little. I think the calories in one peanut is enough to fuel one hour of heavy mathematical thinking, so I don't think my brain is using many calories above what it uses just to keep me alive.

Ubering or not, diet has much greater impact on weight than exercise. I simply eat less when driving.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> As someone who, through tireless and unstinting labour has attained the rank of Inspector in the Grammar Police, I applaud your post, Sirrah.


Can we work on 'alot" vs "a lot" and "then" vs "than" and, if it's not too much perhaps "could of" vs "could have"?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Can we work on 'alot" vs "a lot"


One of the requirements for being promoted to the higher ranks in the Grammar Police is the passing of rigourous examinations. As someone who has passed several of said examinations I can state with authority that neither "alot" nor "a lot" is correct written English. Those who wish to appear as careful speakers will shun these, as well. Proper usage demands the use of words such as "much", "many" or similar words or phrases.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> One of the requirements for being promoted to the higher ranks in the Grammar Police is the passing of rigourous examinations. As someone who has passed several of said examinations I can state with authority that neither "alot" nor "a lot" is correct written English. Those who wish to appear as careful speakers will shun these, as well. Proper usage demands the use of words such as "much", "many" or similar words or phrases.


Alot is not a word, a lot is a piece of land or the opposite of a little.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> a lot is a piece of land or the opposite of a little.


A is correct, B is incorrect. "Much" or "a large" are examples of opposites of "a little".


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Hak said:


> This is typical stereotype that some drivers have about their fellow drivers. Don't ever think that I drive less than $1 per mile. I only drive at events or surge times and make about $600 for working about 20 hours weekly. Plus, I didn't delete the thread for just one stupid spelling mistake. Thank you for correcting that, but that doesn't help anything other than wasting time. You all got the message, didn't you? Keep trolling!


Surge? I haven't seen a surge in my town in over a week. And the nearby Octoberfest down the street didn't result in any pings at all.


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

Hak said:


> I have noticed that I lost about 7-8lbs permanently since I started driving for Uber. In April, I weighted about 192lbs and lost 8lbs over the next three months. Then, I stopped driving for uber and I gained that loss in just one month. I started driving back again and lost 7lbs again. I am now around 185lbs. I like this. Btw, I drive about 6 hours/daily from Thursday through Sunday. Any other thoughts?


Fast forward from Sep' 2015 to Oct' 2017. What's your weight? Are you still driving?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I've lost 20 lbs. since I started driving just a few months ago. I did make some other changes as well. 

But honestly, I can't stop equating the cost of food with how many miles I would have to drive to pay for said food. Even home prepared meals.


----------

